# Wii #0352 - Mario and Sonic at the Olympic Games (USA)



## shaunj66 (Nov 7, 2007)

^^wiirelease-0411^^


----------



## Harsky (Nov 7, 2007)

I wonder how good this game is. I'm a bit wary of it


----------



## ozzyzak (Nov 7, 2007)

I think IGN rated it a 7.8

Looks pretty fun, honestly.


----------



## Raze1988 (Nov 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> I wonder how good this game is. I'm a bit wary of it



Same here.

But i guess i'll have to try it because of Mario ^^


----------



## Grenader (Nov 7, 2007)

Finally... :-)


----------



## sekhu (Nov 7, 2007)

I bet this game gets average reviews across the board - great party game, but never a single player experience. Still it's better than nothing I guess.

Two questions though:

1) Does it work on PAL (now we can stop asking if does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
2) Does it have an update


----------



## Digeman (Nov 7, 2007)

Whoa so it's online aswell  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did not see that one coming. Alright now to the obvious question, does it work on pal?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Damnit beaten to it!


----------



## dernettemann1983 (Nov 7, 2007)

works on pal and it's multi 5 or 6. testet with wiikey 1.9g


----------



## ooh44 (Nov 7, 2007)

It seems no Firmware Update for sure.

hope NTSC-J would work! (not a PAL wii ;P)


----------



## Raze1988 (Nov 7, 2007)

ONLINE? That sounds 50% more fun.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 7, 2007)

I reckon it'll be a good game, like California Game, Summer Games or Track & Field.

Most reviews say its better than average, but better in multiplayer.

EDIT: Please can we not have loads of people asking if it works on PAL? I'm sure someone will say if it does and if not, well its out in Europe next month so have patience.


----------



## Dack (Nov 7, 2007)

Filename does not match that in the NFO (looks like they meant the simpsons game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 7, 2007)

Sonic will kick Mario's fat ass back to the mushroom kingdom!






  Can't wait to see ya all online.   I'll probably always play as Knuckles.


----------



## spyke (Nov 7, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> Sonic will kick Mario's fat ass back to the mushroom kingdom!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the online mode is limited to player rankings and records. only your records get sent via wifi..there is no versing each other in events


----------



## darkdreamr (Nov 7, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> Sonic will kick Mario's fat ass back to the mushroom kingdom!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in running.. ya.. 

in jumping.. NEVER!   its all about the stache...


----------



## maxpouliot (Nov 7, 2007)

No filename?


----------



## sekhu (Nov 7, 2007)

QUOTE(maxpouliot @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> No filename?



pcn-marson


----------



## dydy (Nov 7, 2007)

I hope just the game work on PAL and no update?


----------



## Dack (Nov 7, 2007)

Not read post 8 in the thread then


----------



## xbandaidx (Nov 7, 2007)

I wouldn't get too excited for online guys, it's only a leaderboard that's it.


----------



## sekhu (Nov 7, 2007)

any comments on the quality of the game itself? Easy to play? Short term fun, long term bore? How many events etc


----------



## adgloride (Nov 7, 2007)

A bit of a let down that you can't play online.


----------



## Neme (Nov 7, 2007)

Work on pal


----------



## maxpouliot (Nov 7, 2007)

Not in usenet yet?


----------



## fldash (Nov 7, 2007)

No sign of it in Usenet...


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 7, 2007)

oh yeah, great it works on pal


----------



## Neme (Nov 7, 2007)

Apparently is MULTI 5


----------



## Hooya (Nov 7, 2007)

Not only does it work on PAL, but it doesn't have the SMG protection scheme on it.  Makes me wonder if that's a thing that might be unique to SMG.  This is a first party release, right?


----------



## PainToad (Nov 7, 2007)

But I havent help Mario save peach yet...now he wants me to help him win the Olympics? Dam this plumber is needy


----------



## ssj4android (Nov 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Hooya @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> Not only does it work on PAL, but it doesn't have the SMG protection scheme on it.Â Makes me wonder if that's a thing that might be unique to SMG.Â This is a first party release, right?



Well, SMG still hasn't been officially released, right? Perhaps this Olympics game was finalized before SMG. They also may be limiting the protection at first in the off-case it prevents someone with a retail game from playing it. 
I'd be surprised if we didn't see the protection on games in the future.


----------



## Qpido (Nov 7, 2007)

They should make a new Loony Toons Olympics.
Just like on the SNES.

Q~


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 7, 2007)

this is probably the worst game ever ..... its basically little mini games but none of them are fun 

oh god stay away from this game!


----------



## PainToad (Nov 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Hooya @ Nov 8 2007 said:


> Not only does it work on PAL, but it doesn't have the SMG protection scheme on it.Â Makes me wonder if that's a thing that might be unique to SMG.Â This is a first party release, right?


No its made by sega AFAIK


----------



## mooyah (Nov 7, 2007)

Isn't this a Sega game? Galaxy is Nintendo's own AAA game so I guess they had the first chance to jigger around with the copy protection.

edit: Beaten, meh. Still.. pretty much just a waggle fest with everybody's favourite mascots.


----------



## Gus122000 (Nov 8, 2007)

works on JPN???


----------



## Bruinbaard (Nov 8, 2007)

Wow a mario not produced by nintendo... has to be bad.


----------



## HelloKitty (Nov 8, 2007)

Can't wait to try this one


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Nov 8, 2007)

Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games

Genre: Sports > Olympic Sports
Developer: *Sega*
Developer: Nintendo
ESRB Rating: E








QUOTE(Bruinbaard @ Nov 8 2007 said:


> Wow a mario not produced by nintendo... has to be bad.


this happened in the past:




Super Paper Mario (Wii)

Genre: 3D > Action > Platformer
Developer: *Intelligent Systems*
ESRB Rating: E


Mario Strikers Charged Football (Wii)

Genre: Sports > Traditional > Soccer > Arcade
Developer: *Next Level Games*
ESRB Rating: E10+


Mario Party 8 (Wii)

Genre: Miscellaneous > Party
Developer: *Hudson*
ESRB Rating: E


Dance Dance Revolution: Mario Mix (GameCube)

Genre: Rhythm > Miscellaneous > Dancing
Developer: *Konami*
ESRB Rating: E


Mario Golf: Toadstool Tour (GameCube)

Genre: Sports > Traditional > Golf > Arcade
Developer: *Camelot Co. Ltd.*
ESRB Rating: E


Mario Power Tennis (GameCube)

Genre: Sports > Traditional > Tennis
Developer: *Camelot Co. Ltd.*
ESRB Rating: E


Mario Party 4 (GameCube)

Genre: Miscellaneous > Party
Developer: *Hudson Soft*
ESRB Rating: E


Mario Party 5 (GameCube)

Genre: Miscellaneous > Party
Developer: *Hudson Soft*
ESRB Rating: E


Mario Party 6 (GameCube)

Genre: Miscellaneous > Party
Developer: *Hudson Soft*
ESRB Rating: E


Mario Party 7 (GameCube)

Genre: Miscellaneous > Party
Developer: *Hudson Soft*
ESRB Rating: E


Mario Superstar Baseball (GameCube)

Genre: Sports > Traditional > Baseball > Arcade
Developer: *Namco*
ESRB Rating: E


Mario Smash Football / Super Mario Strikers (GameCube)

Genre: Sports > Traditional > Soccer > Arcade
Developer: *Next Level Games*
ESRB Rating: E


SSX On Tour with Mario (GameCube)

Genre: Snowboarding > Sports > Alternative
Developer: *EA Canada*
ESRB Rating: E10+


Mario Hoops 3 on 3 (Nintendo DS)

Genre: Sports > Traditional > Basketball > Arcade
Developer: *Square Enix*
ESRB Rating: E


Mario & Luigi: Partners in Time (Nintendo DS)

Genre: Role-Playing > Console-style RPG
Developer: *Alphadream Corporation*
ESRB Rating: E


Mario Party DS (Nintendo DS)

Genre: Miscellaneous > Party
Developer: *Hudson Soft*
ESRB Rating: E



...




Super Mario Stadium: Family Baseball

Genre: Sports > Traditional > Baseball > Arcade
Developer: *Bandai Namco Games*
TBA 2008


----------



## maxpouliot (Nov 8, 2007)

man... can't find this one!


----------



## Tomobobo (Nov 8, 2007)

Does it have the new copy protection on it?


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Tomobobo @ Nov 8 2007 said:


> Does it have the new copy protection on it?


Just read this thread, dude!


----------



## j5c077 (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> I think IGN rated it a 7.8
> 
> Looks pretty fun, honestly.



7.9

but same thing


----------



## brujagio (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Raylene2K7 @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games
> 
> Genre: Sports > Olympic Sports
> Developer: *Sega*
> ...



He said published, not developed


----------



## 1ns4nity (Nov 8, 2007)

Still no one tried on a JAP Wii?


----------



## cruddybuddy (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(brujagio @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Raylene2K7 @ Nov 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games
> ...



No, he said produced.


----------



## phantastic91 (Nov 8, 2007)

miyamoto was involved. i bet all he did was put the mii integration in  T_T


----------



## osirisFIVE (Nov 8, 2007)

Yay, party games.

Games that are meant to be played in a group works for me.
I have friends over all the time, plus, I have 3 siblings.

So yeah, Mario&Sonic FTW, Mario Party's getting boring.


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(spyke @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shadowboy @ Nov 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonic will kick Mario's fat ass back to the mushroom kingdom!
> ...


lol fail.


i wasint planning on playing this online at all, i was planning on playin it for about... 35 minutes... then putting the disk away in my collection.

this title doesint look promising.


----------



## TaMs (Nov 8, 2007)

sounds fun, atleast there's sonic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 have to try.


----------



## robi (Nov 8, 2007)

I think I'll get this just because it's the first game that has both Mario & Sonic together*. Think of the Olympics as training for beating the crap out of each other in Smash Brothers: Brawl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*That's approved by Nintendo/Sega


----------



## Redsquirrel (Nov 8, 2007)

is slowly being uploaded to newsgroups right now.. well according to newzbin.com anyway.



EDIT: all uploaded, although search for FILES. I imagine it will appear normally soon.


----------



## HaTaX (Nov 8, 2007)

Found it on newzbin, it's not being reported yet though, only able to find it by doing a raw search for "pcn-marson"


----------



## Dack (Nov 8, 2007)

Also up on nzbsrus.com (either register or browse, and just select console - WII from the right dropdown and hit search)


----------



## Redsquirrel (Nov 8, 2007)

oh i dunno im quite looking forward to this, for 4 player anyway. My friends like track and field type games.. would give us something different to play than just SSBM all the time.


----------



## Ben_j (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Hooya @ Nov 8 2007 said:


> Not only does it work on PAL, but it doesn't have the SMG protection scheme on it.Â Makes me wonder if that's a thing that might be unique to SMG.Â This is a first party release, right?



Not developped by Nintendo.


----------



## Ben_j (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Nov 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(brujagio @ Nov 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Raylene2K7 @ Nov 7 2007 said:
> ...



triple-pwnage


----------



## King Zargo (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Ben_j @ Nov 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Nov 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(brujagio @ Nov 7 2007 said:
> ...




Omega-pwnage XX3


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Nov 8, 2007)

shinsil said:


> Ben_j said:
> 
> 
> > cruddybuddy said:
> ...


Shiva & Odin pwnage ZX


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 8, 2007)

HOLLY CRAP! A GAME WITH MARIO AND SONIC!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




15 years ago this would mean the beginning of the Apocalypse!

edit: C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!


----------



## AndreXL (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks cockroachMan for the combobreaker... 
So, for those who have this game, is it ok?


----------



## Roamin64 (Nov 8, 2007)

I only played 2 sports ,   but so far ,  game is boring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And i liked Track and field and the likes.

I was hoping this would be a good game, i was wrong.


----------



## maxpouliot (Nov 8, 2007)

Damn.. had high hopes for this one!


----------



## patz (Nov 8, 2007)

*Does it work on JPN Wii?*


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Nov 8, 2007)

I think that game is nice (ok, swimming sucks, or maybe just I suck)

I'm #10 in the World Leaderboard for Longjump


----------



## dydy (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Roamin64 @ Nov 8 2007 said:


> I only played 2 sports ,Â  but so far ,Â game is boring
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i agree its a poor game :'(


----------



## ddrrmm (Nov 8, 2007)

wtf did u do SEGA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*dissapointed


----------



## adgloride (Nov 8, 2007)

The game isn't that bad.  I don't like the fact that its only an online scoreboard and you can't play online with friends.  The worst evens are the relay and the swimming evens were you have to keep changing characters.  I feel knackered after the second change.


----------



## Dagur (Nov 8, 2007)

Maybe they fix it in the next game, Mario & Sonic at the Special Olympics


----------



## genx (Nov 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Dagur @ Nov 8 2007 said:


> Maybe they fix it in the next game, Mario & Sonic at the Special Olympics



More like, Mario & Sonic at the Paraolympics.


----------



## josh1234 (Nov 8, 2007)

i thought this game was gonna be good but looking at the reviews i dunno but gonna try it anyway i dont think there will ever be a track and field game as good as hypersports that game is the god of all track and field games


----------



## Wuschmaster (Nov 8, 2007)

They should finally make a new F-Zero


----------



## madri1 (Nov 8, 2007)

where is release #0351 ?


----------



## Killakae (Nov 8, 2007)

dunno but Endless Ocean PAL is out


----------



## helldoc (Nov 8, 2007)

Anyone with a d2ckey got it to work? I keep getting disc read error at the first loading screen... burned on verbatin dvd-r at 4x....


----------



## Sebastian25 (Nov 9, 2007)

^ um... burn at a higher speed. I was told that anyone with D2CKEY should burn their legally owned "backups" at the highest speed. 

BTW the game is one of the best on the console. ... some of you are wiitarded.


----------



## shane1972 (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi,

I have a pal wii 3.1e with wii key 1.9g and this games plays fine BUT all of a sudden i lost 2 save files for no reason at all.
I did play a Gamecube backup in between so im wondering if this would have done something.
Anyone else had problems losing save files with this game?
Have never lost saves with any of my other 35 games.

Cheers


----------



## helldoc (Nov 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Sebastian25 @ Nov 9 2007 said:


> ^ um... burn at a higher speed. I was told that anyone with D2CKEY should burn their legally owned "backups" at the highest speed.
> 
> BTW the game is one of the best on the console. ... some of you are wiitarded.



I tried to burn it at max speed twice and still have the same problem! Any idea?

Could somebody confirm that it work with d2ckey?


----------



## webjedi (Nov 9, 2007)

Already established but wanted to confirm...

NSTC Wii 3.1U with WiiKey 1.9g - game works fine, no update needed.

As for the game play.  Reminds me of the old Atari Olympic game where you had to move the joystick side-to-side at a super fast rate.  I don't care for it so much but the kids will probably love it like I did the old Atari one when I was young.


----------



## maxpouliot (Nov 9, 2007)

Tried the game last night! I actually like it a lot! Should be a hell of fun in multiplayer!


----------



## Sebastian25 (Nov 9, 2007)

QUOTE(helldoc @ Nov 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Sebastian25 @ Nov 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > ^ um... burn at a higher speed. I was told that anyone with D2CKEY should burn their legally owned "backups" at the highest speed.
> ...




I can confirm it works, it must be a bad install on your part.


----------



## helldoc (Nov 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Sebastian25 @ Nov 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(helldoc @ Nov 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Sebastian25 @ Nov 9 2007 said:
> ...



All other games are working fine, except for MLB witch does the same exact error


----------



## flipmo (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(webjedi @ Nov 9 2007 said:


> Already established but wanted to confirm...
> 
> NSTC Wii 3.1U with WiiKey 1.9g - game works fine, no update needed.
> 
> As for the game play.Â Reminds me of the old Atari Olympic game where you had to move the joystick side-to-side at a super fast rate.Â I don't care for it so much but the kids will probably love it like I did the old Atari one when I was young.Â


i have a d2ckey as well.
what media and speed are you using to burn this?
I've tried memorex dvd-r & dvd+r 16X's at speeeds 4x, 8x & 16x all with disc errors. I'm tired of burning coasters.


----------



## strangetpwn (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm also having no luck getting this to work with a d2ckey.
Have tried Memorex DVD-R 16X's at 4x and 1x.

All other games have worked so far.


----------



## Sebastian25 (Nov 12, 2007)

don't use memorex

use datalifeplus verbatim.


----------



## NaTaS69 (Nov 18, 2007)

PAL is out if anybody cares.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mario_And_Sonic_At_The_Olympic_Games_PAL_Wii-WiiZARD
wzrd-msog.xxx

EDIT: Now on newsgroups


----------

